# Copying songs from your MP3 player back to your PC



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

I know you can do that with an Ipod .
Application for copying songs from your iPod back to your Windows PC.

http://www.drewfindley.com/findleydesigns/ipodaccess/indexWin.html



can you do it with different mp3 players like creativ ?


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Yep, my Creative Zen Vision: M can do this right out of the box. In fact, when my hard drive ran out of room, I was able to just pull everything right back off after I got a new one.


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

DumberDrummer said:


> Yep, my Creative Zen Vision: M can do this right out of the box. In fact, when my hard drive ran out of room, I was able to just pull everything right back off after I got a new one.



DID you drag and drop ?

Thats the only option i am thinking to do .


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

With my wifes creative zen I can either use their software to mess around with the files or I can simply drag and drop or copy to, never had a problem no matter which way I go.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Same with the iRiver - drag & drop - either way.


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

it means i can have the same song in 2 different computers ? )

The mp3 player becomes like a mobile hard drive , right ?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Many third-party MP3 players allow simple drag-and-drop out of the box using Windows Explorer.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

mimo2005 said:


> DID you drag and drop ?
> 
> Thats the only option i am thinking to do .


Drag and drop, yes. 

Note that with the Creative Zen, you can't view it in Windows explorer like a removable hard drive. (You can set it in a special mode in which it will act as one, but you can't access your music while in this mode unless you put it there too). 

Drag and drop, yes, but you have to install the Zen software, which isn't really a biggie for me.

Music can be on two computers no problem (Unless you are using something like napster)


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

I can with the wifes zen, it shows up as another hard drive which I can open the same way as any other folder on my system to view\edit any files within it, even without the creative software loaded, no idea why ours is different to yours but we can access it NP's.


----------

